# Vaporesso Xtra pod system, giving you more with less



## Vaporesso (17/3/20)

Hi SA fans,

How are you? I hope everything is going well with you and your family now.
This time we are here to introduce another new pod system *the Xtra kit* to u.
The Xtra is also a simple kit for starters, simple to use but provide more options for* both MTL and restricted DTL user*.
Here are some highlight features:

1. *Upgraded Flax cotton* and *non-woven fabrics* in 2 coils, suitable for *high VG liquid*
*0.8ohm mesh coil* for Restricted DTL gives you denser flavor
*1.2ohm mesh coil* for MTL brings high nicotine satisfaction

2. *900mAh* in the most portable design

3. *3 colors LED light* to indicate the battery level

4. Comfortable grip and Ergonomic size

More details here: https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/xtra

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (27/3/20)

Unboxing the Vaporesso Xtra kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/20)

This also looks good
I like the 900mah capacity

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (7/4/20)

Silver said:


> This also looks good
> I like the 900mah capacity


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (21/4/20)

How do you like this Xtra design? And which color do you prefer?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> How do you like this Xtra design? And which color do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 194605


Colour don't bother me too much. I'm into what works, throat hit and ease of use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (7/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> How do you like this Xtra design? And which color do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 194605


I absolutely love the Silver Resin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (13/5/20)

Get more with less, did you get your Xtra already?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sugardrive (17/5/20)

Which local stockists will stock this device once the lockdown is lifted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (1/6/20)

Please check the global partners in South Africa https://www.vaporesso.com/global-partner-vaporesso#result

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (7/6/20)

Very pretty indeed. I’m incredibly happy with all of my Vaporesso devices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

